# مطلوب معهد في الاردن او مصر يعطي دورات ارتكام



## abo_slaim (24 مايو 2010)

اعزائي

مطلوب معهد في الاردن او مصر يعطي دورات ارتكام

وشكرا


----------



## ابو بحـر (24 مايو 2010)

*السلام عليكم*

اخي ابو سليم كيف حالك انا اعطيتكم السنارة كما يقول لكم اخي خالد فرج و دللتكم على استاذي المهندس ماهر عرقسوسي فهو ممتهن تدريس الآرت كام و انا عندما قمت بزيارة اخي صلاح اعطيته كروتي الخاصة بالإضافة الى كروت الاستاذ ماهر الخاصة شوفوا صلاح ,انتم تواصلومع الاستاذ و نسقوا معه 
اكثر من هيك ما بقدر اعمل يا اخواني انتم تحركوا يقول المثل:
 من طلب العلا سهر الليالي 
و السلام خير ختام 
​


----------



## abo_slaim (24 مايو 2010)

شكرا لك عزيزي واخي ابو بحر

لكن اريده معهد والتعامل معه رسمي حسب رغبة الشركة الطالبة


----------



## ksmksam (25 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم اذا كنت تريد التدريب artcam انا جاهز (الاردن) ومش مشكلة المصاري لمدة شهر فقط


----------



## ابو بحـر (25 مايو 2010)

*السلام عليكم*



abo_slaim قال:


> شكرا لك عزيزي واخي ابو بحر
> 
> لكن اريده معهد والتعامل معه رسمي حسب رغبة الشركة الطالبة


اخي ابو سليم المهندس ماهر يدرس بمركز العلوم التخصصي و هو مركز نظامي و مرخص و هو ايضا مقر الجمعية السورية للموهبة و الأبداع و التعامل معه سيكون رسميا انت ممكن تراسل المركز و تنسق معه ليكون العمل حسب طلب الشركة بشكل رسمي 
و بالنهاية السلام خير ختام


----------



## salah_design (30 مايو 2010)

اخواني انا لدي ارقام تلفونات الاستاذ ماهر 
لمن ارادها يبعتلي رسالة خاصة لازوده برقم تلفوني من اجل التنسيق
لدي كروت المهندس ماهر لمن ارادها 
وكروت الاستاذ ابو بحر ولكن كما يعلم الجميع الاستاذ ابو بحر غير متفرغ للتدريس 
لانه مرتبط باعماله الخاصة ولكن ينصحنا بالمهندس ماهر لانه متفرغ للتدريس


----------



## abo_slaim (31 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم 

اخي صلاح هل المهندس ماهر يعمل في معهد معتمد؟


----------



## ابو بحـر (1 يونيو 2010)

*السلام عليكم*



abo_slaim قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> اخي صلاح هل المهندس ماهر يعمل في معهد معتمد؟


اخي ابو سليم كلام ثقة ابو بحر لا يكذب


----------



## abo_slaim (1 يونيو 2010)

ابو بحر , صلاح 

اشكركم جزيل الشكر على الاهتمام 

ولكن المعهد مطلوب تحديدا في الاردن او مصر


----------



## salah_design (1 يونيو 2010)

اخي ابو سليم اسعد الله اوقاتك
المهندس ماهر في سوريا ولكن في الاردن لا يوجد معهد يعطي مثل هيك دورات 
ولكن هناك حل ارجوا التواصل معي من اجل ان اعطيك الحل ان شاء الله ابعتلي رسالة خاصة برقم تلفونك
حتى اتواصل معك
تحياتي لك


----------



## داود بن داود (21 سبتمبر 2011)

لدينا مركز معتمد يعطي كورس أرت كام ولكن التكلفة ستكون عالية نظرا لأنك تحصل على شهادة معتمدة من شركة DelCam
نحن بالخدمة ******************
وضع وسائل الاتصال المختلفة من خلال المشاركات مخالف لقوانين الملتقى

المشرف*


----------



## artcam (27 سبتمبر 2011)

لمن يرغب فى دورة الارت كام الاتصال ******************
وضع وسائل الاتصال المختلفة من خلال المشاركات مخالف لقوانين الملتقى

المشرف*


----------



## said morocco (4 أكتوبر 2011)

salam salah
hope you are in good health.
i am said from morocco,i need how i can get some body to come to morocco. for some months to give as help and training
zazak allah khayr


----------



## salah_design (7 أكتوبر 2011)

said morocco قال:


> salam salah
> hope you are in good health.
> I am said from morocco,i need how i can get some body to come to morocco. For some months to give as help and training
> zazak allah khayr


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخي العزيز سعيد حياك الله بالملتقى 
ونحن ان شاء الله لن نبخل عليك بما عندنا من العلم وارجوا التواصل بالملتقى وان شاء الله سوف تجد ضالتك وتتبع الدروس المشروحة بالملتقى وان شاء الله تستفيد كما استفدنا قبلك واي سؤال ان شاء الله تجد الاجابه عنه بالملتقى
ارحب بك مرة ثانية في هذا القسم ونرجوا منك التواصل والمشاركه دائما


----------



## majdzammar (1 يونيو 2015)

السلام عليكم 
بدي اخذ دورة ارت كام 
كيف ممكن اتفيدني؟


----------



## majdzammar (1 يونيو 2015)

بدي اتدرب على ارت كام 
بتقدر اتساعدني او ما منختلف ان شاءالله


----------



## drsayed2000 (27 يونيو 2015)

أحبابي الكرام هناك مهندس إسمه محمد عمار شاهدت له فيديوهات كثيرة علي اليوتيوب وهو مدرب في الأرت كام وهذا رقمه للتواصل 01023900021


----------

